# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πρόβλημα με κουδούνι σπιτιού

## BILL_Mastoras

Αγαπητοί φίλοι.

Έχω ένα κουδούνι σπιτιού, απο το εξοχικό μου, που *είναι μεγάλης συναισθηματικής αξίας*, παρά υλικής.

Είναι ενα κουδούνι της δεκαετίας του 70 φτιαγμένο made in Greece (WOW! :Biggrin: ) απο την εταιρία BHE.

Αυτό λοιπόν είχε δυο διαφορετικές ειδοποιήσεις.
Ένα απλο ντριιιν που προέρχεται απο ενα σαν πηνείο με έλασμα(συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος στη διατύπωση) και ενα με τιτίβισμα πουλιών (το καθένα ήταν για ενα διακόπτη εσωτερικό και ένα εξωτερικό).
Αυτό με τα πουλιά κάτι έπαθε και πλέον δεν έχει την διάρκεια που είχε παλιά και ίσα ίσα που ακούγεται... :frown: 
Το έβγαλα και το δοκίμασα στον πάγκο μπας και φταίνει οι διακόπτες του σπιτιού,αλλά τζίφος...Το πρόβλημα είναι απο το κουδούνι :frown: 

Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?
Εγώ με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω πιστεύω ότι κάποιος πυκνωτής δεν δουλεύει σωστά και γι'αυτό έχει μικρότερη διάρκεια ο ήχος τόσο και μειωμένη ένταση.

Σας επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες για να δείτε το κύκλωμα και οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια/υπόδειξη δεκτή  :Smile: 








Eυχαριστώ! :Smile:

----------


## chip

Έχει τόσα λίγα εξαρτήματα που με κάνα ευρώ τα αλλάζεις όλα. Πολύ σωστα λες να αρχίσεις με τους πυκνωτές.

Ορίστε καλύτεροι είναι οι κινέζοι? Μια χαρά Ελληνικό.. Έχω κι εγω ένα από αρχές του 80 με δύο μελωδίες και με τσιπάκι με σβησμένα χαρακτηριστικά (υποθέτω της UMC) Το κρατάω επειδή είναι Ελληνικό.

----------


## SV7FOM

Ειναι 100% απο αδειο πυκνωτη αν μαλιστα βαλεις περισοτερα μικρο\φαρατ θα εχει περισσοτερο χρονο κελαιδισματος .

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

OK παιδιά...Θα αρχίσω αλλάζοντας όλους τους πυκνωτές...

Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξω ποιός τα έχει παίξει??? (έτσι πληροφοριακά...)

----------


## navar

1) απο φούσκωμα στην πάνω μεριά 
2) αμα ξεράσει υγρά 
3)με καπαψιτόμετρο...ακριβούτσικο εργαλείο σαν πολύμετρο !!!

γενική συμβουλη , στις επισκευές οι πυκνωτές είναι απο τα πρώτα που αλλάζουμε , δεν τους τσιγκουνευόμαστε και προπάντων δεν κρατάμε απο παλια σασι και κατασκευές μεταχειρισμένους για άλλη κατασκευή !

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> 1) απο φούσκωμα στην πάνω μεριά 
> 2) αμα ξεράσει υγρά 
> 3)με καπαψιτόμετρο...ακριβούτσικο εργαλείο σαν πολύμετρο !!!
> 
> γενική συμβουλη , στις επισκευές οι πυκνωτές είναι απο τα πρώτα που αλλάζουμε , δεν τους τσιγκουνευόμαστε και προπάντων δεν κρατάμε απο παλια σασι και κατασκευές μεταχειρισμένους για άλλη κατασκευή !


 
Ωραία!Ευχαριστώ! :Smile: 

Θα τους αλλάξω όλους και μόλις έχω αποτελέσματα θα ενημερώσω... :Very Happy:

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Τους άλλαξα όλους (και τους 4 πυκνωτές) με καινούργιους.
Δυστηχώς όμως τίποτα!Πάλι το ίδιο  :frown:  
Τα πουλάκια έχουν και την ίδια πολύ μικρή διάρκεια αλλά και η ένταση απο το μεγάφωνο είναι πολύ μικρή,ακριβώς όπως και πριν... :frown: 

Καμία άλλη ιδέα για το τί θα μπορούσε να φταίει?

Σας ευχαριστώ... :Smile:

----------


## SakisMS

Το μεγάφωνο το είδες; Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια μήπως έχει πιάσει σκουριά μέσα στο πηνίο.

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλο μεγάφωνο να δώ...Πολύ πιθανόν... :Smile:

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Mόλις έβαλα ένα άλλο μεγάφωνο ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών,αλλά πάλι τίποτα... :frown:

----------


## navar

τα δύο τρανζίστορ έχουν χαρακτηριστικά επάνω η είναι σβησμένα με την μέθοδο του ξυσίματος ?

----------


## navar

ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ , μου μοιάζει το κύκλωμα σου !
http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/Elec...nary/index.htm
αν δεν δουλέψει το δικό σου άντε φτιάχνεις αυτό σε μια διάτρητη !

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Tα τρανσίστορ είναι τα δυο μαύρα τρίποδα πάνω στην πλακέτα?

Αν ναι, το ένα γράφει 9012 G18 και το άλλο γράφει Β564 Μ184...


Επίσης παρατήρησα ένα προς ενα όλα τα "κομμάτια" της πλακέτας και μόνο ένα ήταν αρκετά σβησμένο απο τα χρόνια (ένα απο τα 4 πράσινα)Αλήθεια τι είναι αυτά τα πράσινα?Είχαν πάνω κάτι τιμές 50R...Έχουν σχέση με αντιστάσεις?έτσι πληροφοριακά... :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο στο σπίτι μου και δουλεύει επί 20 χρόνια! Να ελέγξεις ωμικά το μετασχηματιστή και αν δεν είναι αυτό, μπορεί να φταίει κάποια αντίσταση.

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο στο σπίτι μου και δουλεύει επί 20 χρόνια! Να ελέγξεις ωμικά το μετασχηματιστή και αν δεν είναι αυτό, μπορεί να φταίει κάποια αντίσταση.


O μετασχηματιστής είναι αυτό το κυβάκι με τα τέσσερα πόδια πάνω στην πλακέτα να υποθέσω? πως τον ελέγχω?

Συγνώμη αλλά είμαι λίγο αρχάριος...

Αύριο θα αλλάξω και τις αντιστάσεις για να είμαι σίγουρος και απο αυτό...

Ευχαριστώ... :Smile:

----------


## panosssvent19

> ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ , μου μοιάζει το κύκλωμα σου !
> http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/Elec...nary/index.htm
> αν δεν δουλέψει το δικό σου άντε φτιάχνεις αυτό σε μια διάτρητη !



Ρε navar πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ένα τέτοιο αναλογικό κύκλωμα κάνει κελαηδήματα!!!!!!!
Μόνο πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις πηνία και τρανζίστορ βλέπω πάνω του!!!!!!

(δεν το αμφισβητώ απλά αναρωτιέμαι)

----------


## chip

Τα πράσινα είναι πυκνωτές mylar film.
είναι σίγουρο οτι είναι B564? Αυτό παραπέμπει σε 2sb564 αλλά το 2sb564 είναι διαφορετικό εξωτερικά από αυτό που φαίνεται πάνω στην πλακέτα. 
Έλεγξε και τα τρανζίστορ. Αν τελικά φταίει ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις με κάποιον από ραδιοφωνάκι από αυτά που κυκλοφορούσαν τη δεκαετία του 70, αρχές του 80. Επίσης πολύ πιθανόν να κάνει αυτός:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eagle-LT700-Radi...ts_Supplies_ET

Η μία μεριά του μετασχηματισή είναι το πρωτεύον και η άλλη το δευτερέυον. Έλεγξε με το ωμόμετρο οτι δεν είναι κομμένο το πρωτεύον και οτι δεν είναι κομένο το δευτερεύον. επίσης οτι δεν υπάρχει αγωγημότητα μεταξυ πρωτεύον και δευτερεύον. Αυτά είναι βασικά αλλά δεν είναι και σίγουρος έλεγχος αφού θα μπορούσε το πρόβλημα να είναι βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των σπειρών πράγμα που δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.

----------


## orange

καλά, αν είναι και τόσο παλιό, και δε λειτουργεί πια, γιατί δεν το αλλάζεις;
πόσο μπορεί να κοστίζει ένα καινούργιο;

----------

